# Careing for a recurve



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

Careing for a self bow have own thread.
But how about modern recurve/longbow with fibreglass?

Of course unstring when no shoot, but other tips?


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> But how about modern recurve/longbow with fibreglass?


Nothing that has an abrasive or solvent. For glass lams and poly finished, cleaning with a mild damp cloth and then buffed with soft dry cloth is the safest way to go.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes.. keep them clean and protected with furniture wax.

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

P - 

Basic care is pretty much what Tom described. Occasionally checking for damage, and a coat of furniture polish or wax does it. The thing with laminated recurves, is what NOT to do. Leaving them standing on end or next to a heat source usually doesn't help. Yes, strong sun light or the trunk of your car for prolonged periods of time counts as a heat source. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Be careful using most furniture wax and furniture polish. They are solvent-based and too much use and polishing can eventually damage and/or remove any surface-placed logo's and bow information.

Auto polish/wax is also solvent-based and has an mild abrasive in compound.


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

I've had my current recurve (the one I expect to hunt with the rest of my life) for almost a yr, and I haven't as much as wiped mine down with a damp cloth, yet (which is ALL I would ever do).

If it doesn't show visible signs of the finish being compromised, that (damp cloth) will be the extent of my "care".

And.....I don't unstring mine.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Hyvää Päivää...

I use auto waxes and polishes that are fiberglass friendly. The environment has detrimental effects on my vehicles, fiberglass caps included, and my bows are no less deserving of the same care/maintenance. Rick.


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

rickstix said:


> Hyvää Päivää...
> 
> I use auto waxes and polishes that are fiberglass friendly. The environment has detrimental effects on my vehicles, fiberglass caps included, and my bows are no less deserving of the same care/maintenance. Rick.



Kiitos...

So i have to get some wax, that will not include cutting ingredient...

But how about the riser, it´s wood? Same stuff fine for it?

I have own my recurve for few years and only wiped her with cloth, still looks like new...

My longbow don´t need anything, bow maker say only look for damages, because it has varnish surface...

Sorry my bad english, i use it so rarely...

-Hannu (Pikku->Little-> Pikkuhannu ->Little Hannu ) If you wonder my nick...


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Hei Hannu,

Typically, fiberglass laminated bows with wooden risers are entirely finished with the same clear coat…some use epoxy, some varnishes of different sorts. These coatings will act to prevent oily wood-care products from penetrating into the wood...which may, indeed, be harmful to the finish. I have even seen older top-of-the-line finishes eventually fail from simple exposure to water, so I will always be an advocate for a light coat of wax.

Yes, they usually clean up pretty good with just a wipe-down, but any and all finishes are in a constant state of degradation and my hopes with my bows are that they will last for generations beyond me. No doubt, your bow maker has confidence with the varnish he uses but that’s a rather short-sighted perspective, IMO. I’ve just seen too many bows that have suffered greatly from lack of a simple care/maintenance…and I’d be confident in giving your varnished longbow the same treatment as your recurve. 

No worries with trying your English; both my parents were bi-lingual…I think it’s something admirable. I haven’t heard “Kiitos” in a decade, since my father passed away. I have one older cousin remaining who can speak Finn. My nephew has “Sisu” tattooed on his shoulder…it’s genetic. Pidä huolta, Rick.


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

Sisu, Sauna and Sibelius... :wink:

Ok, must wax my recurve as soon as possible. 

My daughter just starting bow shooting, maybe one day she shoots my rc, so must take better care of.


----------

